# Landscape & Cityscape of Nha Trang -VietNam



## vncit (May 6, 2011)

#1. White sand dunes (location: Cam Lam - Khanh Hoa- Viet Nam)






#2





#3





#4. sunset on white sand dunes





#5





#6


----------



## vncit (May 6, 2011)

#7. Hon Chong - Nha Trang - Viet Nam





#8. Sunset on the River Cai - Nha Trang - Viet Nam





#9. night sea - Nha Trang - Viet Nam


----------



## reedshots (May 6, 2011)

very nice set


----------



## vncit (May 7, 2011)

thank you, I'm new and looking to learn more


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 9, 2011)

Very, very Nice set of photos! You did yourself Proud!

Dick


----------



## vncit (May 15, 2011)

grandpawrichard said:


> Very, very Nice set of photos! You did yourself Proud!
> 
> Dick


 thank you so much
#10. Sunrise in Nha Trang


----------



## Frequency (May 16, 2011)

You are meant to be a photographer...excellent shots......


----------



## Trever1t (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Nice shots!


----------



## vncit (May 16, 2011)

Frequency said:


> You are meant to be a photographer...excellent shots......


 I just amateurs, I just photographed what I saw and what I like. thank you so much


Trever1t said:


> Welcome to the forum. Nice shots!


thanks.


----------



## ghache (May 16, 2011)

#10 is REALLY nice, i love the boat in the sun trail. the final touch.


----------



## Trever1t (May 16, 2011)

for sure I am visiting Nha Trang on my next visit!


----------



## JBArts (May 16, 2011)

Brilliant photos! I like photos 7-10.  Very nice view and location. You can definitely see life in those photos.


----------



## vncit (May 17, 2011)

ghache said:


> #10 is REALLY nice, i love the boat in the sun trail. the final touch.


thank you,so much



Trever1t said:


> for sure I am visiting Nha Trang on my next visit!


Nha Trang  is one of the 29 most beautiful bays in the world, you would like it to come here.



JBArts said:


> Brilliant photos! I like photos 7-10.  Very nice view and location. You can definitely see life in those photos.


thank you for your comment

#11. Tac river






#12. Yangbay waterfall


----------



## vncit (May 17, 2011)

#13. rice fields at suburban city


----------



## vncit (May 21, 2011)

#14. city &#8203;&#8203;nightlife





#15. romantic moonlight


----------



## vncit (May 25, 2011)

#16. light show






#17. light show


----------



## mwee07 (May 26, 2011)

I'm really liking number 9 and 15


----------



## vncit (Jun 1, 2011)

mwee07 said:


> I'm really liking number 9 and 15


thanks
#18


----------



## vncit (Jun 12, 2011)

sunrise on the harbor city
#19





#20


----------



## Yemme (Jun 17, 2011)

These were a pleasure to look at.  I love the first image... something about the white sand and mountains with the people as the divider with their clothes as a punch of color... I like it.  Buy the way i see planet of the apes in your second rock image.  The head of a ape.  It's just the way my eyes work.


----------



## Muusers (Jun 17, 2011)

Brilliant pictures! Hell no that you're an amateur!


----------



## vncit (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks all.
#21 Island bird nest ( or Island Yen)





#22 Island bird nest ( or Island Yen)





#23 sunrise at sea


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! I can't wait to tour again!


----------



## vncit (Jun 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Gorgeous! I can't wait to tour again!


Nha Trang is a city worth to you to list your travel

continue...
#24.sunrise at Hon Chong - Nha Trang





#25.sunrise at Hon Chong - Nha Trang





#26.sunrise at Hon Chong - Nha Trang


----------

